# Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear?



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

I was at my local dealership today and saw that the same 18" BBS RC wheel that is on the 337 is like $370....thats even cheaper than the 16" BBS RXII! One of the guys there told me they go for $500+ when they are straight from BBS without the VW centercaps....why is this? Because they aren't as wide? These are some really sweet wheels and I was under the impression they are at least 800 bucks per wheel from the dealer...


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (Unique Bora)*

Anyone?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (Unique Bora)*

You sure that wasn't a misprint?


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (Deception)*

Positive....go to your VW dealership and look, I was as suprised as you are....from a few texers they've told me they aren't as wide as direct BBS RC's but they are still RC's....they are $50 cheaper than the 16" RXII!!!!


----------



## StevieGTI337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (Unique Bora)*

I Just called my dealership to get a replacement and they wanted $596.22 for the wheel and another $86.00 for the center cap!!!!! What are you talking about!!!!! the 18" BBS RC Oem VW wheels are not $370 and if you can get them for that grab them it's a mistake!


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (StevieGTI337)*

Ok looks like I have no choice....I have to go to VW tomorrow, get a copy of Drivers Gear, and take a pic....believe me Im as suprised as you guys are....and I dont know why they say they are over 500$.....Im not on crack!!!!! I was looking through it, and even the guy who was helping me said wow they are 50$ less than the RXII's....IM me for the dealership name and # and you give them a call for yourself!


----------



## StevieGTI337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (Unique Bora)*

Well I did some research today and Yes your Half right the New Drivergear catalog did come out about a week ago but the wheel you are refering to in the catalog HAS NO PART Number listed does it?? and when I called drivergear the part number of the GTI 337 replacement wheel part number they are not eve close.
UNLESS DRIVERSGEAR IS ON CRACK OR VW WHY WOULD THERE BE 2 PART NUMBERS FOR THE SAME WHEEL AND 2 DIFFERENT PRICES????


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (StevieGTI337)*

The 337 RC wheel is not the same as the BBS RC wheel.
The finish is different-more brilliant on the BBS RC. The OEM 
is 7" wide, the BBS RC is 8" wide.


[Modified by [email protected], 11:23 AM 10-16-2002]


----------



## StevieGTI337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? ([email protected])*

Everyone has figured that out by calling Tirerack!
The new Drivergear Catalog does show a wheel that looks like the 1J0601025AM2ZQ wheel which lists for $523.00 but do your homework and you will find that the part number for the wheel in the NEW Drivergear Catalog is ZVW145200DS666 that is the wheel for $370.00 It cannot be ordered as of yesterday by the dealer and the dealer was also told that it was Back ordered! All of which makes NO SENSE. Typical VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (StevieGTI337)*

I had my dealer pull a part number and was given something different than the 2 part numbers you provided. I also received some different pricing. 
He ordered one of the "mystery wheels" in, so I'll let you know what it looks like on arrival and if it is indeed a 337 BBS RC or something similar or altogether different.
BTW, the 337 BBS RCs are actualy 18x7.5" and the retail versions are 18x8". Now, if only they would offer an 18" 5x100 fitment with a 10" wide stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Robert


----------



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (SLCVR6)*

As an FYI...The Driver's Gear wheels are NOT the same as the 337 GTI wheels. 
Both wheels are indeed BBS RCs, but, the Driver's Gear version are not the same finish that comes on the 337 GTI. The Driver's Gear wheels have a silver painted finish, hopefully BBS's DSK (Diamond Silver Clearcoat) finish. The 337 finish is officially brushed aluminum. 
So, to clarify:
337 GTI 18" BBS RC = Brushed Aluminum, ~$625 retail with center cap
Driver's Gear 18" BBS RC = Silver Painted Aluminum, ~$370 retail with center cap
Part numbers shown previously are accurate. Hope this info helps.
-Robert


----------



## SilverStoned (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (StevieGTI337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Everyone has figured that out by calling Tirerack!
The new Drivergear Catalog does show a wheel that looks like the 1J0601025AM2ZQ wheel which lists for $523.00 but do your homework and you will find that the part number for the wheel in the NEW Drivergear Catalog is ZVW145200DS666 that is the wheel for $370.00 It cannot be [HR][/HR]​My dealer quoted me on the 1J0601025AM2ZQ, is this the 337 wheel less the center caps?


----------



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Why are BBS RC's so cheap from VW's Drivers Gear? (smashemup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Everyone has figured that out by calling Tirerack!
The new Drivergear Catalog does show a wheel that looks like the 1J0601025AM2ZQ wheel which lists for $523.00 but do your homework and you will find that the part number for the wheel in the NEW Drivergear Catalog is ZVW145200DS666 that is the wheel for $370.00 It cannot be 
My dealer quoted me on the 1J0601025AM2ZQ, is this the 337 wheel less the center caps? [HR][/HR]​Yes, that is the 337 wheel sans center cap.
-Robert


----------

